# When to Start



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Now!  There is a ton of foundation and groundwork to start on that doesn't involve jumping and full obstacles. A lot of places have puppy agility classes.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Puppies do not have weak joints. The parts of bones that grow can be damaged with a lot of force. 

If you can find a GOOD puppy agility or foundation agility class, you can start now. The book _ Agility Right From the Start_ is FABULOUS for an at-home guide to starting agility. The first 3/4 will give you a TON to work on and uses everyday items to get good foundation training.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks! Our trainer, who also runs our daycare, offers Agility but not puppy agility. Dogs can join as soon as they have "reliable recall, down and and stay". That probably won't be for a few months.

Unfortunately we'll have to stick to at-home stuff since we have to wait to neuter Cosmo and thus he won't be allowed in any classes in a month. Sucks because he won't be able to go to daycare anymore either...

I will look into those books for sure.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

what kind of classes don't allow intact dogs? sounds kind of crazy to me.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> what kind of classes don't allow intact dogs? sounds kind of crazy to me.


*echoes this*

Your pup should be in classes right now for the socialization + focus training.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I can understand not having intact dogs at daycare, but classes?! Are you certain?

There are lots of things you can do with a young dog to get them ready for agility. Practicing attention, recall, learning to play with you, sit, down stay, etc all need to happen before any formal classes. You can teach puppies a nose touch, walking on a piece of board on the ground, and getting comfortable on a tippy plank. There is plenty to do at this age, its never too young to start groundwork! The things you cannot do are jumping, contacts and weaving until the pup gets older.

I found a video of some things I worked on with Mira as a puppy. The pre-reqs to this would be a nose/target touch, sit, wait...


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

He's done his puppy socialization and puppy obedience. Graduated 2 weeks ago. 

No classes, obedience or otherwise, in pretty much all of the region for intact dogs after 6 months of age. Private ones might but I'll have to do some digging to find those and of course our breeder has offered to start field work with us, which we'll hopefully do soon. In general, having an intact dog is very much taboo around here which is, overall, a good thing, but not for us right now.

I'm excited to get some books and set up a few obstacles in our house. Whoohoo!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I hope classes are not starting to go in that direction. Have you looked into seeing if there are any clubs in the area that offer classes? I cannot imagine them having that policy. Or someone who offers lessons that competes in that venue?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I hope classes are not starting to go in that direction. Have you looked into seeing if there are any clubs in the area that offer classes? I cannot imagine them having that policy. Or someone who offers lessons that competes in that venue?


I don't understand how they would... especially considering some breeders are encouraged to compete in as many events as possible to get titles on their dogs. 

The continued obedience classes (or agility - if you branch off in that direction) help train the dogs to focus and work even while there are other dogs around. The other thing is that it seems some dogs pick up kookiness between puppyhood and adulthood... 

Our Danny was kept home pretty much between 7 months and about 2 years because of his elbow dysplasia. He was a three (sometimes only two) legged wonder and our vet instructed us to keep him quiet. Even though we socialized him otherwise, he became shy and reserved around people and other dogs - especially in the class environment. And he did not want anyone besides the family touching him. And that took two years to fix. :doh:

So that's why I'm pretty hyper about telling people to keep their dogs in obedience classes for at least a couple years - especially if they want to compete at some point. It's a controlled atmosphere (if you go with the right place) and it helps the pups develop with as little lunacy as possible.


Maybe there are people in the area who could suggest a training place? I googled and came up with http://vancouverdogobedience.com/index_files/Page410.htm And apparently a lot of breeders use that club, so I imagine they do take unaltered dogs.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

If it was up to me he'd be in a class of one kind or another all the time. We hope to get him into Therapy work at a year as well.

Our contract says that we can neuter him as soon as he starts lifting his leg or when he's 1, whatever comes sooner, and from my survey on the forum it seems that this might be as early as 7 months. 

I'll check around and will definitely check out the place in Vancouver. We do have a local GR club that I have yet to become a member of. Our breeder and one of the members here are very active in it and I'll ask them for some connections too. Just came out of puppy classes and he's still going to daycare so haven't given it too much thought yet. We're teaching him a lot of the same things that we did with out Guide Dog In Training, so we've been pretty busy with him.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Very interesting 'requirement's from your breeder! It's not hard to train a leg lift..... 

Contact a few other places and see if you can find other classes.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

RedDogs said:


> Very interesting 'requirement's from your breeder! It's not hard to train a leg lift.....


If he's 10 month or so and he's not yet lifting his leg I'll consider it. :


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

We've been practicing agility type things on our walks lately.

Cosmo's favourite is jumping over things. He jumps over the chains that hang between posts (those ones you find in parks). He loves it! He does this big gazelle leap and then sits down right away on the other side grinning.

We've also been weaving in and out of posts and he enjoys that too.

The hardest is walking on a narrow'ish plank. He falls off but with practice he's doing well at that too.

I'm also planning to go to the local playground where they have tunnels. Have to wait for a rainy day when there's no people.

Some excitement is all the motivation he needs. He really loves all the activities. It's also helping me bond even more with him.

Money is kinda tight (recent big vet bill and in between full time jobs right now) so I have to hold off on further classes or books, but will do that soonish.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Enjoyed your video. Jess is 7 months old, has completed basic obedience and is starting introductory agility on Sat.


----------

